

Customer Discovery Hacks: You’ve Been Miyagi'ed - galenward
http://ekoester.com/customer-discovery-hacks-why-it-works

======
jlgaddis
For having a lot of words in it, this article doesn't really say anything at
all.

------
EAKoester
In my mind, Steve Blank makes a great Mr. Miyagi. But then does that make Eric
Ries the guy who says, "Sweep the Knee Johnny?"

